# [TPASCAL]Program



## sudden (18. September 2003)

hi,

ich will ein Programm schreiben, wo man eine quadratische Gleichung löst, also p und q eingibt und da es 3 Lösungen gibt (keine Lösung,eine Lösung, zwei lösungen) brauch ich 3 verschiede Enden.
kann mir jemand das Programm mal schnell schreiben und den quellcode posten?
Wär echt nett, .


----------



## JoelH (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sudden _
> *
> 
> ich will ein Programm schreiben,......
> ...



Wie passen diese Aussagen zusammen ? Sollte dies nicht heissen *'Ich muss ein Programm schreiben'* .....

naja, einmal google'n reicht ja es um zum Ziel zu kommen => http://www.bergt.de/workshop/delphi/html/projekt22.htm

Iss zwar in Delphi aber ein wenig solltest du schon selbst denken


----------



## sudden (18. September 2003)

hhmmm, ja habs ja schon probiert, nur komm ich net weiter :/


----------

